# Suddenly started getting ads



## figbat (17 Oct 2020)

In the last few days or so when I first come to the forum the first thing I try and look at takes me to a Google ad, which I then have to dismiss to see the forum content. It only happens once per session but is a change in behaviour. Just checking to see if it is something at my end or the forum end.


----------



## midlife (17 Oct 2020)

I mentioned this in mundane news a few days ago. I click on a thread and up pops a full page advert . Happens about once an hour...


----------



## Vantage (17 Oct 2020)

Same here. Its doing my bloody head in.


----------



## Cycleops (17 Oct 2020)

Gotta keep the wolf from the door I guess.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Oct 2020)

Don't know why it's doing this and I haven't seen it happen myself. One for @Shaun to take a look at.


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Oct 2020)

If it keeps CC pedalling into the future i'm all for it!
(I can't get my Thumbs Up anymore? Or Fiddle with my Imogees)
Fnaar!


----------



## figbat (17 Oct 2020)

I’m not complaining, just checking which end it’s happening. It’s not especially intrusive, just a change of behaviour.


----------



## Vantage (17 Oct 2020)

@Shaun usually informs us before hand when it comes to stuff like ads. 
It would have been nice to have known if indeed it is his doing as I've been farting around for a couple of days changing my phones privacy and security settings amongst other stuff in an attempt to stop the ads. I almost completely reset the whole thing as I feared a virus of some sort in my phone.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2020)

Only had them on a mobile, never a PC. Knives, guns and fast cars. Aside from the swimwear one, not much material used for the price being asked.


----------



## gavgav (17 Oct 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Don't know why it's doing this and I haven't seen it happen myself. One for @Shaun to take a look at.


Yep, has been the same with me for the last few days


----------



## midlife (17 Oct 2020)

Bobbin cycles must have dropped some cash as their full page adverts are common today...


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Only had them on a mobile, never a PC. Knives, guns and fast cars. Aside from the swimwear one, not much material used for the price being asked.



Same only on mobile nothing on laptop


----------



## DCBassman (18 Oct 2020)

Have you all previously paid the no-ads subscription and it's run out?


----------



## Vantage (18 Oct 2020)

Nope.


----------



## figbat (18 Oct 2020)

No. Also it appears to happen on my iPhone but not iPad.


----------



## cheys03 (18 Oct 2020)

for info/diagnostics, it started occurring for me about a week ago and only on my phone (Apple) but not my MacBook. same as above, only when first opening the forum so thankfully not too intrusive.


----------



## HMS_Dave (18 Oct 2020)

I seem to get them pop up ads on my Android device, but not on my PC. Not the end of the world, but it something that didn't happen before quite recently.


----------



## DCBassman (18 Oct 2020)

Ok, I normally use Brave browser on desktop/laptop, and that blocks ads by default. If I use Edge, ads. Nothing on Chrome on Android 8.
So something has definitely changed.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2020)

There's two dubious ones, both involving* sending your details before learning anything.

At least one gambling site, bet on who'll win the US presidential election.

*Asked for/requested in the advert.


----------



## midlife (18 Oct 2020)

Just been asked to click on Harry's secret....


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2020)

midlife said:


> Just been asked to click on Harry's secret....


And end your money worries?


----------



## midlife (18 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> And end your money worries?



Apparently so


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2020)

And me. I really dislike it.
I was going to swear but will save that for later


----------



## Vantage (20 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And me. I really dislike it.
> I was going to swear but will save that for later


There's no time like the present. Do it before covid gets you I say.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2020)

Vantage said:


> There's no time like the present. Do it before covid gets you I say.


Bit late for that.
It got me in January.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2020)

If they were more UK, even EU, orientated they might make some sense.

But Mexico, the US and Montenegro...


----------



## Beebo (20 Oct 2020)

I’m still getting the pop ups on my phone. (iPhone 7) even now and again. 
The iPad doesn’t seem to be affected.


----------



## Notafettler (20 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> If they were more UK, even EU, orientated they might make some sense.
> 
> But Mexico, the US and Montenegro...


Not a pop up but add for jumpers/pullovers from a US company. Saved it for my brother and his hubby. I know what the boring bas***** will be getting for Christmas.


----------



## Mike_P (20 Oct 2020)

Have them started on another forum where they block the bottom part ofthe screen making reading anything difficult so given the choice prefer the full page that disappears when closed.


----------



## Notafettler (21 Oct 2020)

They have just started for me.


----------



## craigwend (21 Oct 2020)

Started for me too, only on mobile...


----------



## DCBassman (22 Oct 2020)

Having paid a subscription specifically for no ads, this is a little off...
Any news, @Shaun ?


----------



## winjim (22 Oct 2020)

Yep, I've got them but as I use the site for free then fair enough. If people who've paid are getting them then that's a bit off.


----------



## DCBassman (22 Oct 2020)

Then again, I've just re-installed Firefox on my desktop box, and...no ads.


----------



## figbat (22 Oct 2020)

Coincidentally, none for me this morning either - no change of OS or browser (Safari).


----------



## Vantage (22 Oct 2020)

No ads here either today. On Android chrome browser.


----------



## Beebo (23 Oct 2020)

Mine gone too now.


----------



## Shaun (15 Nov 2020)

*Apologies*. Google enabled and auto-ads-experiments feature and started inserting ads without notice. The ads are disabled and so is the "feature" - so it shouldn't happen again.

For anyone who is interest, you can remove banner ads for _a whole year_ for just £9 - click on your username and select *Account upgrades* (or click this link).


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2020)

Shaun said:


> For anyone who is interest, you can remove banner ads for _a whole year_ for just £9 - click on your username and select *Account upgrades* (or click this link).


Hi Shaun.

I got a reminder the other day and renewed my upgrade immediately but the Account Upgrades/Purchased Upgrades info has not been updated to show that. It still says that my upgrade will run out in a couple of days time.


----------



## Shaun (15 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Hi Shaun.
> 
> I got a reminder the other day and renewed my upgrade immediately but the Account Upgrades/Purchased Upgrades info has not been updated to show that. It still says that my upgrade will run out in a couple of days time.


Hmmm ... not sure what's happened there; sorry about that Colin. I'll look into it and get back to you.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2020)

That worked - thanks! 

But, I am now getting multiple notifications of it. I thought that I had turned them all off? 

I am not asleep yet but I keep my phone nearby to act as my alarm clock so push notifications can be a pain. The Met Office were terrible for it... Warning of Heavy Rain. Rain Warning cancelled. Actually, we were right first time... Heavy Rain warning!


----------



## Shaun (15 Nov 2020)

Hopefully those should stop soon. I fixed the issue, but then had to manually adjust and re-apply a couple of recent renewals, which likely prompted the alerts.

Thanks to everyone who upgrades - your support of CC is much appreciated.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2020)

Well thanks for your continuing efforts to keep our little corner of the Web ticking over. 

And now I AM going to switch the tech off and get some sleep!


----------

